# Cory (elegans) ripped second dorsal fin clean off D:



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I noticed about 2 days ago that one of my little cories had a small chunk missing from his back and no longer has that second little fin...

He seems to be doing fine but I'm so scared it will get infected or something. I have had terrible luck with sick fish.

When I first noticed him:









Today:









I'm guessing that the two little red marks are the blood vessels that were feeding the fin.
Does it look as if it is healing okay? Besides redness and fluffy growth is there anything I should watch out for?

I'm dosing small amounts of melafix (don't have much left in the bottle...)

Anything else I can do for him to help it heal nicely?

Tank is a 33 gal with no sharp edges or rocks, only logs and a small sand substrate so I'm not sure how he managed to rip his fin off... The poor little guy....

tank mates are a ton of shrimp and a bunch of unwanted ramshorn snails, 3 other corydora elegans, one big fat common pleco, one little bnp, 4 white cloud minnows and 4 zebra danio.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

my guess is the common plecos.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

really??? I have never seen a single aggressive move out of him... The corries hide underneath him like he is a big moving cave...

How would he even manage to pull a fin off...? his mouth is too big to be able to grab it...


----------

